# Sierra Sound on a Budget!



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Gear thus far:

Pioneer DEH 6900ub

Powerbass ASA 400.2
Phoenix Gold Ti165CS
Lanzar HTG257
2-Powerbass S-12TD


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Door Treatments:


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Doorpods:


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Amps and Fans:


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Sub box: (not covered yet cause it's temporary)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2011)

nice doorpods


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

I also like your door pods....nice


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks. There the only thing I've put some real effort into, so far.


----------



## Eastman474 (Jan 8, 2010)

Pods look great... and obviously a budget woofer to get you by but the powerbass woofers often surprise me for the price, a local shop uses them in budget installs and they sound ok actually


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Eastman474 said:


> Pods look great... and obviously a budget woofer to get you by but the powerbass woofers often surprise me for the price, a local shop uses them in budget installs and they sound ok actually


Yeah, there not real loud, but as long as you don't drive them beyond 
x-max they put out good, tight, clean bass. 
They don't like going much higher than 80 hz. in my set up though.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Good start....my install is just around the corner...still got to get the sound deadender.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

love the door pods you can put into those year sierra/silverado. truck looks good


----------



## ctl46 (Dec 8, 2006)

Do your subs bottom out on low notes?


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Very nice pods. I need to learn how to do that. Lol


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

ctl46 said:


> Do your subs bottom out on low notes?


No, but they don't play them loud.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice pods! Nice work.


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

what some time and creativity can do....wonders.....very nice pods bro.....


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm very proud of them. 

I'm about to build some to house 6x9s in the rear doors.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Rear door treatments:


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Before:









After:
















The 6x9s are CDT Audio's HD line and are being used as dedicated midbass from 80-300hz. They sound great, blend well, and kick me in the ass. The only problem I've had yet is they don't like to be overdriven and bottom out with the 150 watts I'm throwing at them.


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

Well done and nice....I didn't do anything like you and my rear doors kicked my butt.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

FreddieG said:


> Well done and nice....I didn't do anything like you and my rear doors kicked my butt.


Thanks man. If fiber glass ain't your bag I built these pods out of three pieces of MDF sandwhiched together, then I shaped them with a sander. Wasn't too bad. They stick out if the door a good bit but I can live with it and they don't hit the seat. What do you think?


----------



## FreddieG (Apr 30, 2011)

They look good...I like the way they turned out. I bet those 6x9's sound good in the back for a good midbass. I finally finished up my amp rack and installed it on my build. Finally got the pictures up.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

FreddieG said:


> They look good...I like the way they turned out. I bet those 6x9's sound good in the back for a good midbass. I finally finished up my amp rack and installed it on my build. Finally got the pictures up.


Yeah I saw. Your install is very simple and clean. I'm impressed with the craftsmanship!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks good man. What's next on the list?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Amp rack, sound proofing, and custom sub box.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, and the big three upgrade.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Subscribed to my buddy Stu's (Fric's) build.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice. I love seeing crazy builds but also love seeing simple/budget builds.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jaikai said:


> Nice. I love seeing crazy builds but also love seeing simple/budget builds.


Nothing simple about Fric.
Just look at that avatar pic. :surprised::surprised::surprised:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nothing simple about Fric.
> Just look at that avatar pic. :surprised::surprised::surprised:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I am but a simple man with a loud ass stereo!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> I am but a simple man with a loud ass stereo!


...and a microphone...and a kareoke machine...and a 5th of Jack Daniels....bad combo.:guitarist::guitarist::guitarist:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> ...and a microphone...and a kareoke machine...and a 5th of Jack Daniels....bad combo.:guitarist::guitarist::guitarist:
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I don't drink that crap! Jim Beam all the way! 

Unless I got money to burn, then it's Woodford Reserve!


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

A simple man but a simple man with taste - dig that bourbon. And a slightly flamboyant dresser - not judging.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

jaikai said:


> A simple man but a simple man with taste - dig that bourbon. And a slightly flamboyant dresser - not judging.


Oh no he didn't call me "flamboyant"!

Artie, get my baby powder!

Lol, it's a Halloween costume.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Oh no he didn't call me "flamboyant"!
> 
> Artie, get my baby powder!
> 
> Lol, it's a Halloween costume.


REALLY ROFL!!!!



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't get the baby powder reference?!?


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

jaikai said:


> I don't get the baby powder reference?!?


Ever seen How High?


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Tell 'em Powda. Lmao


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

Just added to my netflix queue.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Ever seen How High?


Fric,
Whatever came of all of this?
What did you do about your sub issues?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Fric,
> Whatever came of all of this?
> What did you do about your sub issues?
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask!

Well I ordered two Polk MM 12s and started work on this today:























Can't wait to hear all the feedback from all the people who said I wouldn't be able to fit 2.5 CF behind the back seat of a Sierra CC. I have this box conservatively figured to be 2.96 CF net.


----------



## GoodyearJ (May 4, 2011)

Looks good. You seem to take your time and do it right


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Funny you should ask!
> 
> Well I ordered two Polk MM 12s and started work on this today:
> 
> ...


Ooh.
Nice.
So which subs are going in it?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ooh.
> Nice.
> So which subs are going in it?
> 
> ...


The Polk MMs. I bricked one of my powerbass 12s but the warranty is still valid. They'll probably be in the classifieds soon. They are decent beginner subs but weren't cutting it for me. I'm really hoping the difference in those and the Polks will be night and day. especially going from a 1.7 ft. to a 3 ft^3 box.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> The Polk MMs. I bricked one of my powerbass 12s but the warranty is still valid. They'll probably be in the classifieds soon. They are decent beginner subs but weren't cutting it for me. I'm really hoping the difference in those and the Polks will be night and day. especially going from a 1.7 ft. to a 3 ft^3 box.


Ok, I see where you wrote that over your pic.
I got the Windows 7 split screen thing going right now.
Can't wait to hear what you have to say about it all when it's done.
BTW, I am really pleased to see that the box is not made out of scrap HVAC sheet metal. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Some might still find it's way in the build, I'm not finished yet! 


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Some might still find it's way in the build, I'm not finished yet! 


True, but the SAINTS ARE! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> True, but the SAINTS ARE!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


On the list of famous last words that goes right up there with "Hey y'all, watch this!".


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

*New Subwoofer Set-Up*

Amp: MB Quart Q1500.1
Subs: Polk Audio MM 1240DVC
Box: Net. 2.5 ft^3 fiber glass sealed enclosure


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

*Prepwork*

I used my homemade DIY CLD tiles. A "how to" thread can be found here:http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...diy-vibration-damper-cld-tiles-real-time.html 

I also removed all of my jack equipement and trimmed the cab vent back.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

*Framework*


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

*Glasswork*

As you can tell my glass skills arent quite up to par yet. I had a futzload of sanding to do. Next time I will use epoxy resin and a roller.


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

*Paint and Subs*

A few things I dont like about the way it turned out: 
I installed it too soon and the paint was still soft, so it has alot of scuffs on it. I will be eventually pulling the subs out to wet sand it and spray a clear coat on. 
The t-nuts wouldnt pull into the back of the baffles easily due to the resin under the baffles. At least one screw on each speaker didnt tighten down as well as I'd like. But thankfully the speakers came with extra thick foam gaskets, so I dont have any problems with how they sealed.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> *Paint and Subs*
> 
> A few things I dont like about the way it turned out:
> I installed it too soon and the paint was still soft, so it has alot of scuffs on it. I will be eventually pulling the subs out to wet sand it and spray a clear coat on.
> The t-nuts wouldnt pull into the back of the baffles easily due to the resin under the baffles. At least one screw on each speaker didnt tighten down as well as I'd like. But thankfully the speakers came with extra thick foam gaskets, so I dont have any problems with how they sealed.


That's a lot of work with very good asthetic results. :thumbsup:
Is the reason you didn't use mdf on the front and back plates is because you needed the extra 1" for more internal cubic volume?
I am assuming the center section space is just baffling and there's no partition between the subs?
Is there enough space between the seat and the sub for xmax?
That passenger seat looks tight against it.
I am sure that's why you recessed your mountnig rings.

Lastly, how does it sound in reference to your last box/subs?

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, 1/4" fiber glass vs. 3/4" MDF probably netted me almost another cubic ft. and the whole box is a single chamber. 

The large flat surface does flex a bit when the subs get moving, not so much that you can see it or hear it, but you can feel it. It doesn't seem to affect performance much though. 

The speakers would be fine with the seats against them if they didn't have so much damn excursion! That is why i recessed them, but now I'm thinking of hollowing out a spot on the backs of my seats to allow more room for the speakers. I'm gonna have to look into that (know anyone that has done this?). For now, I just lay the seats down when I wanna wang out. 

The difference in the and my Powerbass set up is night and day! These things get loud and go deep! They are at least twice as loud @ 30-40 hz. I'm very happy with them. 

I'm gonna write up a review as soon as I get em good and broken in.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Fricasseekid said:


> Yes, 1/4" fiber glass vs. 3/4" MDF probably netted me almost another cubic ft. and the whole box is a single chamber.
> 
> The large flat surface does flex a bit when the subs get moving, not so much that you can see it or hear it, but you can feel it. It doesn't seem to affect performance much though.
> 
> ...


Good deal on the results.
That's what it's all about anyway right? 

Any good car upholstery shop can do it for you; just be careful around the side air bags, heated seat grid panels, and the wiring to them.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Like the new avatar pic.
Much better.
Less gay.
Especially with the addition of the cutie next to you.
Any woman that's willing to wear a corset top and a short skirt will get my undivided attention!
Atleast until my wife sees me looking and smacks me in the head! :laugh:

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Fricasseekid (Apr 19, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Like the new avatar pic.
> Much better.
> Less gay.
> Especially with the addition of the cutie next to you.
> ...


Thought you might like that. Clowns get chicks too!


----------

